
Ask HN: What I do when boss of organisation I am eyeing follows me on Twitter - throwawaysa
I am currently jobless again and had recently applied to a job in a top research institution in my country. Now, based on my interests, I came across a tweet that was interesting and retweeted it. Unbeknownst to me then was that I was retweeting the institution&#x27;s director. Because of this, he followed me. Would it therefore be appropriate for me to directly message him? I desperately need a job and wouldn&#x27;t want to either spoil a chance or squander the same.<p>Thanks HN community.
======
Etheryte
Academia is one of those fields that varies wildly culture to culture. That
being said, if you have to ask others if maybe it would be okay it's probably
a pretty good sign it wouldn't be.

------
ApolloRising
Take a chance, you really have nothing to lose.

